# First Time Attached to a Bike



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Just wanted to update - we just tried out our Easywalk for the first time today. 

It was an interesting experience!! Oso wasn't scared at all, but wanted to "play" with it, like another dog. In the beginning, I went very slow and kept one foot on the ground. He continually jumped up at me/the bike and tried to run to the right (as far away as he could). 

He got a little better as we practiced and I was able to pedal a few times without feeling like I was endangering both of us. When he got the hang of it more and we went a little faster, he started to bark at the bike (big deep barks, like he does when he's really excited in play). I decided to stop the bike when he did that and he figured out pretty quickly that when he barks, the play stops.

He absolutely loved the bike. I kept a regular leash on him as well and put it around my waist (just in case their was any problem with the device). Every 5-10 minutes, I pulled over, released him from the bike and let him smell/mark, etc. It wasn't really a smooth ride with all the jumping, pulling and barking, but he had so much fun and I didn't expect perfection to begin with. 

He wasn't all that tired and I didn't time the bike. We rode enough for the bike seat to make me sore ???, but he's on a run with my hubby now getting real exercise. We'll keep trying and maybe eventually, it will be both fun and a great way to exercise for both of us. 

I was inspired by the previous threads on bike attachments - THANKS VFORUMS!!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I found with mine I had differing reactions. Little Zsa Zsa just happily trotted alongside at whatever pace I picked from the get go. Astro however, did not like the harness. He stopped and locked himself into a position and would not budge. After trying to go very slowly and it still not happening, I removed the harness and attached the lead from the bike directly to his collar. Although not the best in terms of his throat, he was happier with that and ran alongside the bike at whatever pace we picked then. 

As time went on, I found it better to have him off lead completely. He just sits at the back wheel and trots happily alongside. If I keep the pace fast enough, he doesn't have a chance to stop and investigate everything he sees or smells, as he's too focussed on keeping up with me.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Here us my update I posted on another thread

I got my bike yesterday and setup the Walky Dog attachment. At first Ruby was a little nervous when I would pedal and then she got the hang of it quickly. We only went around the neighborhood and will build up to longer rides. So excited to go on rides with her.


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

I like hearing about others' experiences.

Oso really didn't get it. He seemed like he was running to the right of the bike because he wanted to look at it and could see it better from that angle. I almost thought he might run into something because his eyes were on the wheels the whole time.

Overall, fun and promising!

Glad it was a good start for you too, Rubyroo!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

I used to bike with our other V's (on a leash), but don't think I will attempt it with 2 dogs 

Skyy is spooked easily, I am afraid she will pull the bicycle down


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I forgot to mention that the first time we took Ruby out my husband walked next to her. He kept praising her and then she got it down quickly. He roller blades with her alot so maybe she is used to going fast. The walky dog attachment is great. It keeps Ruby a good distance away and she can't pull you down. 

I'm sure Oso will get the hang of it after a few times.


----------



## Gingernutter (Dec 4, 2011)

I took Mylo (18 months) out for his first bike ride today. The whole ride was off leash following the canal. We did 10.6 miles in 1hr and he still looked like we hadn't done anything when we got home. Either way he seemed to love it and so did I so plenty more in the future to come.


----------



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

Tesla did great in the beginning, almost too good. we used it in Came Cod on the rail trail and she wanted to run and run and run. After a while we stopped and checked her feet and the pavement peeled her pad right off. It was horrible. She didn;t seem to even notive. We kept her on grass for the rest of the week and put salve on it. 
We continues to use it through the yer, just being more careful of hot weather, however, without any real incident to report she started to shy away from hit. She would lean away as much as possible, and then over time it was a struggle to even attach her. I wish we didn;t give up and coaxed her into a more positive closure to our bike, but she just hated it so much, we ourselves gave up. 

Take it slow and easy and lots of positive reinforcement.


----------



## Moose57 (May 2, 2011)

Is this for road use? I just took Luca out on a snowy trail ride sunday. She is never leashed on these rides and she does great with it. She always leads the way unless she needs a "pit stop," but I just keep going and she'll race past me. I am curious about starting to road ride and wondered if these devices are worth the investment?


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Here is Ruby's 2nd time riding using the Walky dog attachment. I have adjusted it since she was too far behind me. These pics were at the end of the ride so she was slowing down. 

We have gone a few times since and she loves it. The only problem is her harness is rubbing under her pits causing bleeding so I order one that is padded and for riding. 

She took to it right away and I think because my husband roller blades with her so she was used to being harnesses like that in the neighborhood. 

Happy riding!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

kiminboonton said:


> Tesla did great in the beginning, almost too good. we used it in Came Cod on the rail trail and she wanted to run and run and run. After a while we stopped and checked her feet and the pavement peeled her pad right off. It was horrible. She didn;t seem to even notive. We kept her on grass for the rest of the week and put salve on it.
> We continues to use it through the yer, just being more careful of hot weather, however, without any real incident to report she started to shy away from hit. She would lean away as much as possible, and then over time it was a struggle to even attach her. I wish we didn;t give up and coaxed her into a more positive closure to our bike, but she just hated it so much, we ourselves gave up.
> 
> Take it slow and easy and lots of positive reinforcement.


You might want to try this for the paws. I bought some but haven't used it yet.
http://www.amazon.com/Mushers-Secre...F8&qid=1357596212&sr=8-1&keywords=mushers+wax


----------



## kiminboonton (Nov 22, 2011)

I hav that, great stuff. I am thinking the heat on the hotpavement would heat up the petrolum in it, right?


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Not sure on hot pavement. Don't plan on biking with Ruby in summer months here in Florida. Way too hot and she hates the heat.


----------

